# All Slavic languages: plain yogurt



## Encolpius

Hello, since p*lain yogurt *is "white yogurt" [bilý jogurt] in Czech I started to think what you call plain yogurt (no fruits contained) in other Slavic languages. Thank you in advance. Enco. 

*Czech: bílý jogurt* (you guys all understand bilý, right?)


----------



## Irbis

Slovenian: navadni jogurt (common/plain yogurt)


----------



## Anemona61

Just "jogurt", or "običan jogurt". But "jogurt" would be enough.


----------



## Encolpius

Thanks, so far my impression is only Czechs and *Italians *call it "white yogurt"


----------



## AndrasBP

PL: jogurt naturalny
LT: natūralus jogurtas
RO: iaurt natural

(Yes, I do know that Lithuanian and Romanian are not Slavic, but...)


----------



## pimlicodude

AndrasBP said:


> PL: jogurt naturalny
> LT: natūralus jogurtas
> RO: iaurt natural
> 
> (Yes, I do know that Lithuanian and Romanian are not Slavic, but...)


натуральный йогурт is what it is labelled as in Russian.


----------



## cHr0mChIk

In Serbian, jogurt is like a watery drink though. It's not the same thing referred to as "yoghurt" in English. I have no idea what we'd call that which you call yoghurt in English...


----------



## AndrasBP

cHr0mChIk said:


> In Serbian, jogurt is like a watery drink though.


Watery? Is that perhaps what the Turks call '*ayran*' (consisting of yoghurt, water and salt)?


----------



## Anemona61

AndrasBP said:


> Watery? Is that perhaps what the Turks call '*ayran*' (consisting of yoghurt, water and salt)?


No water and no salt. It is thicker than "ayran", but more liquid than Greek yogurt. I find it more creamy than "ayran", too.


----------



## cHr0mChIk

It's not ayran, because we have ajran.
I guess we call it grčki jogurt! Yeah! (Greek yogurt)


----------



## pimlicodude

cHr0mChIk said:


> In Serbian, jogurt is like a watery drink though. It's not the same thing referred to as "yoghurt" in English. I have no idea what we'd call that which you call yoghurt in English...


In England, there is something called "set yoghurt", which is like Greek yoghurt (set, not runny), and then there is "drinking yoghurt".

Also the traditional spelling in English is "yoghurt", as you show, but the English supermarkets have apparently all decided to update the spelling as "yogurt". This is more Americanised, but may be the inevitable trend of British English.


----------



## DarkChild

In Bulgarian it's kiselo mlyako which means sour milk.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Encolpius said:


> *Italians *call it "white yogurt"


We also call it *natural*


----------



## Mačak pod šlemom

DarkChild said:


> In Bulgarian it's kiselo mlyako which means sour milk.


In Serbian we have "kiselo mleko", but it is not the same as "jogurt". It is very similar in taste and texture, a bit stronger though. Different sets of bacteria and yeast are used for both. Yoghurt is much easier on stomach.


----------



## pimlicodude

Mačak pod šlemom said:


> In Serbian we have "kiselo mleko", but it is not the same as "jogurt". It is very similar in taste and texture, a bit stronger though. Different sets of bacteria and yeast are used for both. Yoghurt is much easier on stomach.


Maybe in Serbian kiselo mleko is something like what the Russians call кефир?


----------



## cHr0mChIk

pimlicodude said:


> Maybe in Serbian kiselo mleko is something like what the Russians call кефир?


Not really, cause we have kefir too and it's a completely different thing, more similar to yoghurt than to kiselo mleko. Kiselo mleko isn't a drink, it's something we eat with a spoon


----------



## Mačak pod šlemom

Agree with @cHr0mChIk , but I must add that while in most of Serbia kiselo mleko is eaten with a spoon, some people (like me) prefer to drink it, you just have to shake or stir it a bit (or maybe add a little water, which I never do). Jogurt, kefir and kiselo mleko are all similar, but still different meals. I think that kefir is very recent import as a recipe.
Also, when we are at it, there is "jardum", which is very rarely seen and used, it is made only with sheep milk, and some salt is added.
Edit. Another note about "kiselo mleko/mlijeko". In Montenegro it is called simply "mlijeko", and pure fresh milk is called "varenika". So, when you say "mlijeko" in Montenegro, expect to have "kiselo mlijeko". Kiselo mlijeko is regular and usual meal that is made in just about every village home that produces milk. Some people even buy fresh milk to make kiselo mleko out of it. Jogurt is made only (or most usually) in dairy factories.


----------



## cHr0mChIk

There's also ajran which is also distinct from jogurt, which is mainly in Muslim-majority areas in the Balkans, so there seems to be quite a lot of yoghurt-related foods/drinks.

Another thing to add is that they all (at least for me) have totally distinct tastes. For example I love jogurt and ajran, kefir is meh for me but I can't stand kiselo mleko.


----------

